# Regreted Joining furry community



## Dolox (Mar 8, 2021)

Has yall already regreted to join the community? (if u ask me welp a little)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

Is this an actual serious question or another troll?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2021)

I joined FA cause they let me post my human smut. 
So no. 

Unless you mean furry community as a whole, then also no. I was never a part of it.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 8, 2021)

I knew the risks when I joined up.


----------



## Dolox (Mar 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Is this an actual serious question or another troll?


serious question


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2021)

Dolox (aka Bighead) said:


> serious question



What have your experiences been like?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm going with "yes this is an actual legitimate question" I will say yes and no.

Yes to how the furry fandom is just with smut, and all the craziness. Yes to all the drama and the elitism.

No to actually joining the forum, I don't paint the entire world with one brush on the fault of the so called elite or the pretentious. Do I think all furries are like this? No, do they have a deserved reputation. Fuck yeah they do, but not every singly last furry. I hate humanity in general, but I don't hate humans. I hate those who are bad apples, but I don't hate the fandom instantly. I don't regret joining this community, only regret having to interact with people who are less sane.

I hate those who clearly have issues, but I don't hate the furry fandom when they're rational and not being elitists.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2021)

Dolox (aka Bighead) said:


> Has yall already regreted to join the community? (if u ask me welp a little)



Not for a second...


----------



## Dolox (Mar 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What have your experiences been like?


fine and bad i just dont want tell the reasons


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2021)

Most of the time, I'm grateful and happy to have found the community.

Once in a while, I'll briefly question my involvement in the fandom or feel bitter towards it when it gets rocked by a major controversy, or when a prominent person is revealed to be a monster.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 8, 2021)

I have made so many meaningful friends in this fandom it would be impossible for me to say with a straight face that I ever regretted joining.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I have made so many meaningful friends in this fandom it would be impossible for me to say with a straight face that I ever regretted joining.



That's probably the best, not everyone is good here but you can always find good people everywhere.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 8, 2021)

I officially joined just about three years ago.
I've been in forums, Telegram, Discord, and Twitter and have yet to encounter any real drama.
I'm having a great time, so no regrets here.


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 8, 2021)

Nah dude, joined as an artist, stayed as a furry. My friends think it's fun too, so I have no reason to regret it.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Mar 8, 2021)

Not really. I've had a hand in some drama before (involving a fursuiter I used to know who got outed as a generally pretty gross person, and no I will not be name-dropping), and it was a bit tiresome, but overall I have yet to have a seriously bad experience that made me regret joining the fandom. I've met some cool people and it's nice to be able to share and talk about my work without the fear of judgement; I'm even awed by a lot of the creativity the community has to offer. The worst experience I've had was actually with people _outside _of the fandom wreaking havoc on furry platforms.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2021)

Regret over engaging with a hobby/interest you enjoy is a waste of time. I may regret certain interactions, or look back and go “well that was daft of me,” but that’s at least as true of life in general as of my experiences in the fandom.

Other people behaving badly is not for me to regret; I don’t control their behavior, and if anyone should be plagued with a guilty conscience over it it’s them, not I.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2021)

I most likely wouldn't be successful in life nor would I have friends I at times wish I could cry in pure happiness for having, so no, I don't regret becoming active in the fandom. If anything it have made me into who I am today; Have a job. Have long-term goals I want to achieve. Good health that is always improving. Able to properly socialize despite all the potential limitations imposed upon me by my social anxiety, Autism and introverted nature. Blessed with amazing friends. The list is long over blessings I have been granted, and I am not interested in squandering them.

I am thankful to all(yes, all of you) the people I have met throughout the years, and hopefully will be sticking around for many years to come. Considering getting a tattoo actually..


----------



## vickers (Mar 9, 2021)

Never for one second. Every community has its bad apples, and the furry community is no exception. But being involved in online communities for 10 years (both furry and non-furry) has taught me to avoid the bad types and just focus on the good stuff instead.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 9, 2021)

I can get into a depressed slump when some folks in the fandom do bad things. Sometimes it seems like there is a huge portion of bad people in the fandom, but that's not really the case. When you focus too much on the bad, it can look like it's all bad when it's not. I remind myself that most people in the fandom are just like me and it's not a zoo/pedophilic cult.

I occasionally get really disappointed and depressed because of the horrid minority that show their ugly faces sometimes, and sometimes I think about leaving the fandom that I like so much just because I don't want to be associated with the depraved few, but I have never regretted joining the fandom to begin with. I've had a lot of fun.

I don't see myself ever leaving the fandom. I might take breaks from it if the bad stuff overwhelms me, but I'll always return. I'm in love with the concept of anthropomorphic animals and especially animalistic monsters. It's such a broad interest with endless creativity at my and others disposal. As much as the bad eggs upset me, none of them will make me lose interest in the base interest that ties all furries together. 

I never want kids, so as far as the concept of leaving the fandom to focus on family is concerned, that doesn't apply to me. I'll be a greymuzzle someday if I don't die young somehow. I'll be seeing you all 30 years from now.


----------



## Astus (Mar 9, 2021)

The biggest thing I probably regret from joining the fandom is all the money I've spent on art xD apart from that, I've found some good friends and had some good times at cons. Finding a place where I could be accepted helped to transform me from a bitter realist into someone more compassionate and understanding. People in the fandom have also given me my motivations for continuing along my current educational path. Would those things have happened if I was not part of the fandom? Most likely yes; as the other reality would probably not have worked out. But since I am part of the fandom, really unless something terrible happens, I probably won't ever leave


----------



## ben909 (Mar 9, 2021)

<insert “I regret nothing” picture>


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 9, 2021)

If I never joined I'd probably would have (censor) myself honestly...


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't regret joining and I am happier than i was before, but i did consider how this could have effected my social life and the possibility of it going south. But thankfully even my friends with more "spicy" views on furry's were cool with it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 9, 2021)

Bye Felicia


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 9, 2021)

I wouldn't know the awesome people I know today (or knew in the past, RIP some of them) without having taken the chance of joining this pack of fellow delusional people that pretend to be animals (or delusional animals that pretend to be people, starting with my cat).


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 9, 2021)

I joined up here because I was already using the main site. It's been entertaining at times, some serious conversations and the usual 4chan trolls. No regrets other than the time I've lost reading threads that turn into dumpster fires.


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2021)

No. I like the concept of furries, the art, and the general creativity too much to regret it. My personal experience as an artist and a lurker on the outskirts of the subculture has been overwhelmingly positive. Although I may not be as involved with fandom activities as others, that might change someday when I have more time. Along with liking animal characters for as long as I can remember, the DIY/independent spirit of the fandom has held a place in my heart for decades now.

If you're thoughtful about it, focusing on the things that you like, and not wasting energy on the things that you don't, furry can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 10, 2021)

It’s been decent, but there are times I regret it, since some different furry communities make me question why I’d want to associate with them by calling myself a furry.

But otherwise no, trolls and such don’t effect me, I just feel immense disappointment from certain parts of the community and some people, that it’s like when your mom says “I’m not mad, just disappointed.” 


Luckily the smaller groups I’m apart of or created are nice.


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 10, 2021)

No for the most part, maybe yes to being indirectly associated with some of the less savory parts of the fandom. It's a huge group and contains every type of person under the sun, but there's a lot of bad faith maligning of furries as a whole. It's barely worth engaging with that sort of thing because they'll dismiss anything you say as a cope and aren't actually interested in understanding what being a furry is about :~( It's one of the reasons I don't call myself one yet, too much baggage!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 10, 2021)

No, because I love how weird it is. Don't lie, this is a weird hobby with some weird people, and I embrace it! I love breaking conformity and doing things that are strange and unusual! And also, I love anthropomorphic animals, and I've had Matt the Terrier for over ten years, so it's only natural that I'd be a furry.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 10, 2021)

My interest in furry things tends to drastically go up and down a lot, but never goes away and I have never regretted joining.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

Heck no! Best community ever.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 11, 2021)

No, it really is just a great community. I saw someone talk about how cool it is that with this fandom, we aren’t centred around one creator or thing (ie film, book, celebrity, etc). Instead we just have a shared love for animals and art and creativity, which is just so amazing and unique from other fandoms!!


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 11, 2021)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 11, 2021)

I gotta admit.. This place is chocked full of hidden zoo's and pedos.

Fucking wretched people.

(Not the forums, but the community as a whole.)  (Edited)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 11, 2021)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I gotta admit.. This place is chocked full of hidden zoo's and pedos.
> 
> Fucking wretched people.
> 
> (Not the forums, but the community as a whole.)  (Edited)



And this is why I don't associate myself with being in the mainstream furry fandom, true those are all over the place but I don't do "yiff".


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 11, 2021)

I've had a few horrible experiences with individuals, but you're going to find that in any group or fandom.

I've become more aware of the red flags when I meet someone who can't take "no" for an answer, and just block contact from them.  It's a lot less frustrating.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 13, 2021)

Dolox (aka Bighead) said:


> Has yall already regreted to join the community?


Dude, what. No way in hell. It was one of the best decisions I ever made!


And about some people being idiots on the internet - well, they're just being themselves I guess... And it happens everywhere. After seeing insanely moronic, aggressive behaviors in such disparate and seemingly innocent communities as airgun shooters, model makers and MTB cyclists, there's not much left that can surprise me.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 13, 2021)

Im afraid so.
When I joined? I was excited and full of hope. Months passed, dramas, losing friends because someone desperately needed lewd rp, constant elitism and circlejerking?

Im here for sake of being but when I tried to teach furries some history? ( it did not work) it only brought me disappointment.

I have met few friends but mostly I met people which I used to call friends.

It has it's ups and downs but mainly downs and corrupted moderation in 90% of furry places does not make it easier.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

Well, no matter where we go, there are 'good' and 'bad' and else in between. I personally don't mind it much, as everything I see is just a 'furry counterpart' of what I can observe out there somewhere as well.

Do I call myself a furry? I didn't use to, but nowadays, yes. Will that make myself one of the massive targets of the drama hunters? Well, yes maybe, but I don't care too much about that. 

Why am I a furry? Well, I'm fond of the concept, and if I enjoy myself having furry sona, am able to break more ice walls with other furries upon encountering, and enjoy what I probably can't elsewhere, I guess I am cool telling that I'm a furry. UwU


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

If my involvement on this forum has proven anything it's that there is very little I regret, but god damn I do cringe at the fandom sometimes. The recent return of Kero The Wolf being one of the reasons why. Now that's some controversy right thar!


----------



## sushy (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't regret anything, I love making furry art


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 13, 2021)

*No regrets, at all.*
It's not just my decision, but a feelings I had since when I felt more into furry stuff and then fandom.
Since childhood, I liked animals, especially anthropomorphic ones. And I felt like I'd be one, but reality is reality and imagination is imagination, those are different, you know.
And then here comes summer, back in 2016, just when Zootopia was published... And that I got depressed since exactly summer 2016.
It's not just a coincidence, it's relatable. I know that most of young furs are depressed, and I'm in that list...
Well, damn, outside of the fandom, young people are depressed too.
I'm glad to be in this fandom, I've found lots of nice people, lost of stuff and also hobbies, etc etc.
I'll be sticking with this fandom for long, maybe through my entire life, I don't think I'm gonna even leave it, I hardly believe it.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 13, 2021)

No. I've had to deal with some rather annoying situations, but I don't much care and consider them learning experiences if anything.
On the other hand, I've also met some genuinely interesting and worthwhile people here.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 15, 2021)

I regret nothing.

This fandom is not much different from any other fandom. The primary difference is that while most fandoms have a single work/character they can fixate on and complain about (think Star Wars...those people are never happy) this fandom is more amorphous. Yes, there are well known characters and content creators, and yes there is drama, but it is far calmer than other fandoms.

Beyond being much calmer, this fandom tends to focus on inclusion, which is unique. Most "fans" of something will throw you under the bus unless you agree with their weird, very specific view of the content in question. Given the range of the content in this fandom, that's hard to do and it keeps things more civil in a way.

I guess the only thing I could lodge as a "regret" would be how shy this fandom can be IRL. Admittedly I'm guilty of this too, but it happens across the entire fandom. Finding a furry out there in the real world (outside of cons or meets) is borderline impossible because of how much flack we catch for being furry. So, as a result, it's hard to find people that share this common interest outside of the virtual world.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 15, 2021)

i specifically do not join the 'community' because it's a pretty regrettable 'community'.


----------



## nerv (Mar 27, 2021)

I became a furry accidently when I was 9 and I googled pictures of Krystal from star fox and I've never been able to escape it
I didn't chose the degenerate life lol, i probably need jesus


----------



## Saurex (Mar 27, 2021)

nerv said:


> I became a furry accidently when I was 9 and I googled pictures of Krystal from star fox and I've never been able to escape it
> I didn't chose the degenerate life lol, i probably need jesus


Krystal got me too. I feel your pain.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2021)

Dolox (aka Bighead) said:


> Has yall already regreted to join the community? (if u ask me welp a little)



Eh, I've been apart of the community since I was like...ten years old (13+ years).
So I'm kind of stuck to it like gum on a school desk at this point.

That said, I've been fortunate enough to have the maturity that allows me to avoid and block people who I wouldn't happily or intellectually associate with, and thus, the people who do tend to message me are often very kind and supportive, and can carry very strong and rewarding conversations. As such, I do not regret joining the community. The bad apples are semi-easy to avoid most months and the things that do stand out often won't do so for long without a report. The only really gross things tend to be things that a majority of other Furries are also against (ex. "Carpet Samples" // Do not google it if you want to avoid horrid Furry stories). I think that the community gets a bad reputation due to it's niche content and attractive edge from it's "anonymous" handle, but even then, it's still a fun community so long as you know how to conduct yourself and respect other people to a basic degree.

Take all this as you will, if you already regret being apart of the community, nothing I say will make you happy here.
You might find better within another more broad community such as the Anime fanbase.



nerv said:


> I became a furry accidently when I was 9 and I googled pictures of Krystal from star fox and I've never been able to escape it
> I didn't chose the degenerate life lol, i probably need jesus



My Digimon Fandom was my downfall.
I was one of the many Renamon victims, haha.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> I joined up here because I was already using the main site. It's been entertaining at times, some serious conversations and the usual 4chan trolls. No regrets other than the time I've lost reading threads that turn into dumpster fires.



To be fair, I take a maniacal joy in reading those so I can't call it a waste of time.
Not because I necessarily support them but...sometimes the logic certain people use falls under the "So bad it's funny" category.

*Edit: I forgot I already responded to this...so I moved it to my original response.*




Spoiler: double response



Ehhhhhhhhhh, no, not really. As a Furry for 10+ years If anything I regret that a minute out of my year is spent blocking stupid people, trolls, and other bad apples but outside of those few precious wasted seconds the rest of my experience manages to be relatively calm due to my ability to ignore things that do not pertain to me and/or my hobbies as a Furry. At the end of the day FA serves a need for my art collecting habits and FAF serves a need to socialize with likeminded fandom-members. It doesn't really go beyond that, so I don't have much to regret. I think I've joined other more prevalent communities and regretted a lot more _(Literate RP Communities throughout childhood to adulthood and Spiritual communities from my teens to adulthood to name two bigger contenders with around the same amount of years...)_ so by comparison being a Furry has been a cake walk if you ignore the occasional goober that pops in to try and metaphorically shit in your cereal. All in all, I think people who make too big of a deal being apart of the Fandom are the first that need to remove themselves. They just take it way too seriously.


----------



## Dolox (Mar 28, 2021)

jeez i tought this question would be ignored but no a lot of people answered this


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 30, 2021)

For me - nah.... I can't say that I have any major regrets.... (at least I don't think so), about joining up.... but, one thing I do regret, is - not discovering the Fandom much sooner than I did. 

It's opened up an anormous amount of experiences and possibilities for me, that I'm very thankful for and grateful about.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

i don't even think i'm part of the community really.
i'm much more involved in other things.
i can do without furrism.


----------



## Raever (Mar 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i don't even think i'm part of the community really.
> i'm much more involved in other things.
> i can do without furrism.



I guess it all depends on what you define being part of a community to be. Some people consider merely identifying yourself/your art as Furry to be "part of" the furry community. Others consider it a much more active thing. I think you don't have to consider yourself a Furry if you don't want to, even if you draw or commission anthro art. Furry is such a Generalized term that it really can be just about anything...and that can be as positive or negative as an individual would like.


----------



## Hogo (Mar 31, 2021)

There is no true furry community, it's a useful term sure, but "furry" is a very wide umbrella of communities both big and small. There are some a person would regret joining and others a person would be happy they joined. Just look at it that way.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 31, 2021)

What is there to regret when you have GEICO auto insurance?


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2021)

Hogo said:


> There is no true furry community, it's a useful term sure, but "furry" is a very wide umbrella of communities both big and small. There are some a person would regret joining and others a person would be happy they joined. Just look at it that way.



That's actually a really cool way to look at it. Thanks Hogo!


----------



## SerialHowler (Apr 3, 2021)

Well that's just like, your opinion man.


----------



## WuufersUwU (Feb 23, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I can get into a depressed slump when some folks in the fandom do bad things. Sometimes it seems like there is a huge portion of bad people in the fandom, but that's not really the case. When you focus too much on the bad, it can look like it's all bad when it's not. I remind myself that most people in the fandom are just like me and it's not a zoo/pedophilic cult.
> 
> I occasionally get really disappointed and depressed because of the horrid minority that show their ugly faces sometimes, and sometimes I think about leaving the fandom that I like so much just because I don't want to be associated with the depraved few, but I have never regretted joining the fandom to begin with. I've had a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


Yo I feel this. Ever since my bf told me about the Kero and other shit going on with z******* especially in the mursuitter community I’ve been in a depressed spot. 

Honestly I guess I’m trying to cheer myself up bc I’m also becoming anti-social with personal issues so that might be causing things to get worse. 

2020: Internet furry fandom was pretty bad for me. When I first joined a lot of ppl were nice but I came across several pedos on some furry servers; that was like two years ago thankfully so I don’t have to think about it a lot. Time has changed in my own experience and I still have some furry friends from the time I joined but barely any tbh. 

2021: things after 2020 were looking a lot better. Internet furry fandom for me I found a lot of college furs and they’ve been SO MUCH BETTER than the ones I found before. Much more respect and decency here.

Honestly, same year, IRL furry fandom is actually THE BEST and A LOT BETTER compared to internet furry fandom when you meet people irl who are furries. Have a lot of good friends to this day especially from attending a local meet up. 

I guess overall i just needed to be more careful online but if you find the right people it will be awesome, and hopefully with this cycle of depression my current internet and irl furry friends can bring me out of this. Sucks that this is happening and I’m questioning myself why but honestly I actually don’t wanna leave the fandom.

<so much better than the android fanbase they had a lot of elitism problems>


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 26, 2022)

My feelings are very mixed.

I like making art. It feels liberating to draw anthro animals. However, I do toss around ethical conflicts in my head about it. And I have stumbled across some very disturbing things here and it makes me wonder about guilt by association.

I’ve also never really felt an overwhelming sense of belonging here. If I do, it’s brief. But, I tend to feel pretty fringe wherever I go.

I could be overthinking things. I just have a lot of grievances and little opportunities to air them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

Someone once asked me if I was a furry.  I said yes, looked back at them and asked them, "but what is a furry?"
By the most open definition, I like Bugs Bunny, Wile E. Coyote, Daffy Duck, Ducktales, Gargoyles, TMNT, Disney Robin Hood and Jungle Book.  That's furry to me - genre, art, wanting a world different and yet just as vibrant, alive, moving, and f'd up as this onebut having shades more hope, love, and humor.

Fursuiting is cosplay.  Not something I'm into, but there.  I don’t need the costume to enjoy or stamp the card.

Rule 34 - if it exists, there is porn of it.  This is just a fact of life.  We're still social, sexual animals with variety.  So to find this in the fandom is not only unsurprising, it's expected.  I approach with my big girl brain engaged and avoid immoral, unethical, and illegal activity.

Do I regret it?  I regret my hobby of Gundam models for miising skin, blood, sliced off nails, paint on my clothes.  I regret Warhammer for expensive pieces, havving to study books, stabbing myself with protractors, and needing carpentry tools to be competitive and serious.

I can regret a lot on being a furry, but I choose to own my regrets and actions.  The good and bad are part of any hobby or fandom, so I can choose to accept there are bad people, embarrassment and experiences Imwill have and walk away, or just go through cognizant of them as stepping stones.  Personally, I know I probably am not even mildly close to fitting in here or any other group.  I just like telling myself it doesn't really matter because I am happy with myself.


----------



## Smityyyy (Feb 26, 2022)

Mixed feelings. I’ve been in this fandom for a very long time now. Longer than a lot of the people I know around today. I started partaking in the fandom in my mid-late teens and definitely was exposed to some nasty shit. The fandom has never been the best for kids, though. Even kids who avoid the depraved shit still get bombarded with porn. Also this fandom is crawling with predators — more than I’ve found in any other internet fandom, and I have been in _many. _

On the other hand if I had not been part of the fandom, I wouldn’t have met my partner. So I guess I’ll take the good with the bad.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Also this fandom is crawling with predators — more than I’ve found in any other internet fandom, and I have been in _many. _


Eh.... that's a stretch yo, I gotta say..... in spite of the way people constantly allege this - I don't really see it all that much, that badly, at least...... but, perhaps people like me aren't looking in the right places.

There's bad apples everywhere though. And complaining about these things isn't going to stop people from signing up.... or, isn't going to change the bad apples that we speak of...... (just my two cents).


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 27, 2022)

I mean, the furry fandom sure isn’t perfect by any means. Zoos and pedos keep trying to use the furry fandom to justify their existence, just like they do in the LGBTQ+ movement. My soul dies a little bit each time I see that, but to be honest, people like that would taint any fandom or minority group if they could. 

So no, I don’t regret joining the furry fandom! Every group or fandom has bad eggs, these problems aren’t exclusive to the furry fandom. I’ve also quite enjoyed my time here, so I really don’t have anything overly negative to say about the furry fandom.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 27, 2022)

Oh.... and as far as "zoos" and "pedos" go (like other users on here are labeling).... I gotta say yeah, those are issues of concern for many..... but I and others do think also that people focus too much on those things a lot of times. As most of those types of "members" are in the minority, as far as most of us can tell..... and that small minority of people other members have a tendency to zero in on a lot of times, and use a tool to point out the fandom's flaws.

There's always going to be other community members out there (that one may encounter) that may not be comfortable to you personally.... or, may make you cringe.... or might make you uneasy.

But.... that's just life..... not just this fandom.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 28, 2022)

I cri evry tiem


----------



## Smityyyy (Feb 28, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... that's a stretch yo, I gotta say..... in spite of the way people constantly allege this - I don't really see it all that much, that badly, at least...... but, perhaps people like me aren't looking in the right places.
> 
> There's bad apples everywhere though. And complaining about these things isn't going to stop people from signing up.... or, isn't going to change the bad apples that we speak of...... (just my two cents).



I both agree and disagree with this take. It’s about perspective, to be honest.

If you’re an older, adult, male in this fandom — predatory behavior might not seem super frequent. But when you’re a teenager or woman, you are going to face _a lot _more harassment and predation. Which, yes, happens everywhere; however, in my personal experience, this fandom seems to have more than others I have participated in. I have been on the internet for a long time. I have been engaged in many other hobbies as well, all of which did not have even half the problem that this fandom does.

I think part of the problem is down to people just not calling it out. A fandom that is largely sexual (hate to say it but most people in this fandom are ALSO into the NSFW side) which lets minors and adults freely congregate is going to lead to… some problems. Not that there’s something inherently “predatory” about this fandom — just the right combination of factors that allows predators to hide better here than in other fandoms.

Also, as a teen, I was groomed heavily by adults on almost every furry-related platform. I cannot say the same for _any _other fandom I participated in. I have also heard, from numerous female members, that the harassment and predation for women is insane. I imagine it would be easy to miss this if you’re not part of the marginalized groups in the fandom — as often is the case irl as well — but it certainly exists and really affects those people. Every minor I have spoken to (or adults who were active in their teenage years) all have a minimum of one predatory interaction — if not straight up grooming/sexual harassment. There’s far too many stories, arrests, and blatant issues to pretend we don’t have some serious and unique factors that are leading to higher levels of predation, or at least letting predators be more open with their actions.


TL;DR certain groups in this fandom like women and teenagers are preyed upon the most — if you’re not one of those groups it’s easier to think of it all as just background noise. For those groups, though, it’s a serious threat. Also, I’m not implying there’s something that makes furries inherently more predatory, but that furry “culture” might lead to more emboldened predators. Personally, I think we’re sometimes too tolerant to creepy behavior.

Edit: I also think there’s a few other fandoms similar to our own (such as MLP or anime-oriented fandoms) that have equal if not worse levels of predation. It’s not exclusive to furries only. This just happens to be one of several fandoms that has unusually high levels of it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 28, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I both agree and disagree with this take. It’s about perspective, to be honest.
> 
> If you’re an older, adult, male in this fandom — predatory behavior might not seem super frequent. But when you’re a teenager or woman, you are going to face _a lot _more harassment and predation. Which, yes, happens everywhere; however, in my personal experience, this fandom seems to have more than others I have participated in. I have been on the internet for a long time. I have been engaged in many other hobbies as well, all of which did not have even half the problem that this fandom does.
> 
> ...


Well, the bait is tasty today..... but I think I'll pass. ☺
---------------
In any case..... I'll just reiterate my point as I said above; (as it's the cruxt and largely sums up what I think):


Connor J. Coyote said:


> There's always going to be other community members out there (that one may encounter) that may not be comfortable to you personally.... or, may make you cringe.... or might make you uneasy.
> 
> But.... that's just life..... not just this fandom.


And so.... just learning how to deal with those (that you wish to engage with) may be the best approach to take.... and other's (like me) will say further - that it may be best also to stop fixating on what other people are doing that one isn't connected to, or knows.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> TL;DR certain groups in this fandom like women and teenagers are preyed upon the most — if you’re not one of those groups it’s easier to think of it all as just background noise. For those groups, though, it’s a serious threat. Also, I’m not implying there’s something that makes furries inherently more predatory, but that furry “culture” might lead to more emboldened predators. Personally, I think we’re sometimes too tolerant to creepy behavior.


@Smityyyy (As a follow up to you)...... I'll bite the hook today, and say this: in that, there will always be so-called "predatory behaviors" everywhere you go and look, btw..... and this fandom is not any different in that regard. No one (as far as I can tell here) minimizes the plight that many victims go through in any way..... but on the flip side of that: many of us will also say that we sometimes have a tendency to focus on these issues way too much.... and in essence, sort of fixate on them in many ways.

It's okay (many of us will say) - to take a deep breath on occasion, and just enjoy things for what they are..... and not be so worried all the time about the "boogey man" type child predator's that are dressed inside bunny costumes. And the same goes for zoophilic activites, frankly.

Seeing that..... as much as many of us find those activities repugnant....... many of us (like myself) will also point out that no matter how disgusted or outraged many of us may be about zoophilic activies...... one needs to remember that these activites have been engaged in (by us humans) since the dawn of time itself, and thus - it will always be an issue with us and will never fully go away.

And so....... beginning to accept these realities might be a good start..... for many of those who fixate on these issues too much..... and in turn - constantly go on a crusade to change things or "stamp things out".

And simply focus more - on the elements of the fandom that you do enjoy and are comfortable with.


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 4, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Smityyyy (As a follow up to you)...... I'll bite the hook today, and say this: in that, there will always be so-called "predatory behaviors" everywhere you go and look, btw..... and this fandom is not any different in that regard. No one (as far as I can tell here) minimizes the plight that many victims go through in any way..... but on the flip side of that: many of us will also say that we sometimes have a tendency to focus on these issues way too much.... and in essence, sort of fixate on them in many ways.
> 
> It's okay (many of us will say) - to take a deep breath on occasion, and just enjoy things for what they are..... and not be so worried all the time about the "boogey man" type child predator's that are dressed inside bunny costumes. And the same goes for zoophilic activites, frankly.
> 
> ...


I think that both your take and mine can be true at the same time.

I agree focusing on horrible things isn’t always a great idea. I also agree that predators have always existed, and always will. But as someone who was groomed, I received no support as a teenager. The adult who groomed me continued to be supported by others in the fandom while my story was swept under the rug. Many victims like myself have similar stories.

Hence I said — it’s easier to think less about this problem when you haven’t been a victim. When you have, and were entirely ignored despite blatant evidence, it’s not quite as easy to ignore that a very real and serious problem occurs.

There’s a way to call out these heinous behaviors more often, make a safer environment for women and children, and enjoy your experience. Doesn’t have to be a one or the other sort of thing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> it’s easier to think less about this problem when you haven’t been a victim. When you have, and were entirely ignored despite blatant evidence, it’s not quite as easy to ignore that a very real and serious problem occurs.



*This.*

You experience something traumatic and can spot the red flags much sooner than someone with zero experience can. It's more upsetting when people try to silence you and insist you're 'making a big deal over nothing'. Or worse, they think you're making it all up.
Fuckin' twats.


----------



## Green_Brick (Mar 4, 2022)

I guess I cannot say "yes" or "no" exactly, since I'm not interested in furries. So I guess I never got "deep into it" to give a well thought out answer? :think: 

Truth be told, I came on here for people to draw humans for me, same goes for InkBunny hehe. Pretty ironic, yeah? ^^

_With that being said_, *yes,* I have had quite some negative experiences while being on FA and reaching out to others. But that can happen anywhere, it's not specifically isolated to the furry community. So I do not hold this against the many good faith actors within the community for the actions of the so-called "village idiots"~ :3


----------



## XeffoxAccelerator (Mar 4, 2022)

I've been a part of the furry "community" for awhile now. I used to draw a lot of art, some lude, some not. One of the subjects I liked drawing was ferals, both clean and NSFW. I also drew anthros, both clean and NSFW. I drew for maybe 6 or 7 years and gained a pretty sizable following on sites like SoFurry and FA.

What turned me away was the toxicity of people. Especially when it came to my feral smut. Just because the subject interested me, doesn't necessarily mean I see IRL animals as fleshlights and dildos. That said, more and more people started putting up defensive walls when it came to ferals as a whole. You have people like Kero that basically created a crap storm. There was also a reddit poll on r/furry or something... that was done asking how many furries identified as z-philes, and the results were around 1/6 furries. Oops! The reddit mods shut that poll down fairly quickly, but not before a mass amount of people noticed and took screenshots. Maybe they got trolled, maybe not?

This only added fuel to the fire for the hatred of ferals in general. More often, I kept seeing furries getting aggressive with other furries that drew lewd ferals. I too didn't escape this aggression. This, coupled with losing my passion towards drawing, made me leave the furry community. I'd occasionally lurk artwork, but that's all I did... lurk. I had little to no interaction at all on the furry sites I used to frequently visit and interacted with. That said, I can't say that I regretted my time in the furry community, I just got too disappointed with it to continue existing within it.

I did notice that for the past few years of lurking that things have been cooling down. Less and less people are automatically equating feral with IRL z-philes. It's one of the reasons I decided to give this forum a go. Just to see where the community is now compared to when I abandoned it years ago. So far my time here has been pleasant enough.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 8, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I think that both your take and mine can be true at the same time.
> 
> I agree focusing on horrible things isn’t always a great idea. I also agree that predators have always existed, and always will. But as someone who was groomed, I received no support as a teenager. The adult who groomed me continued to be supported by others in the fandom while my story was swept under the rug. Many victims like myself have similar stories.
> 
> ...


@Smityyyy Well, I understand you with what you're saying...... when you say that you "agree and disagree" at the same time. Isn't it great when we can see both sides of an argument, and in turn - frankly talk out of both sides of our mouths - whenever it's expediant to do so?

Which in turn allows us to all agree at the same time ☺? But frankly...... I don't think you can split that philosophical hair down the middle so easily and say it's both all the time, in some cases.

Whilst I concur with the overall consensus on this thread, (and as I said above concurring) in that - whatever sorts of "victimization" is alleged to have occurred against anyone in this fandom is certainly reprehensible.... and I do know off-hand, that there are some documented cases of so-called predators out there, that have been well-known cases over the years that people can (and do) reflect on.

But..... on the flip side of that though - my point was is that sometimes - we have a tendency I think to "over fixate" and "over focus" on these sorts of cases of victimizations too much; which I (personally) never make excuses for - but is sometimes I think amplified too much to the point that it becomes a quasi-level of hysteria (within some members); in that other members in turn join them and in turn, go on a crusade to "stamp it all out" for the "good of the community".

In spite of some of these documented cases though, I'm of the belief where I don't think there's a massive "bee hive" of pedophilia and zoophilia happening within this fandom, that others sometimes "over point to" and insist is a widespread problem.

Out of the thousands..... if not tens of thousands (or more) fandom members that exist throughout the World...... the well-known documented cases of these victimizations (when we look at the holistic community as a whole) is statistically, very small.

And thus - whilst victims do deserve sympathy and some comfort for their plights that they experienced - the gravity of these minority of cases shouldn't be the "linch pin" (many of us feel) in terms of how we operate, enjoy, or do things within the fandom for everybody.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 9, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Out of the thousands..... if not tens of thousands (or more) fandom members that exist throughout the World...... the well-known documented cases of these victimizations (when we look at the holistic community as a whole) is statistically, very small.



Yes and no. Sexualized violence against children is one of those types of crimes that is woefully under-documented. I do agree with most of your posting, but coming from a different direction (Most of the time it's easier for a pedophile or child molester to assault a child he already knows and has a bond of trust with, than to actually groom someone online) 

However in my experience there's a significant prevalence of people that exhibit problematic behaviour towards vulnerable people (I'm intentionally not using the minor tag here) in furry groups. Most large-ish discords at least have one creep the admin refuses to ban for some reason. This is something I haven't experienced in other hobby groups this much, and it's problematic.


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 9, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Yes and no. Sexualized violence against children is one of those types of crimes that is woefully under-documented. I do agree with most of your posting, but coming from a different direction (Most of the time it's easier for a pedophile or child molester to assault a child he already knows and has a bond of trust with, than to actually groom someone online)
> 
> However in my experience there's a significant prevalence of people that exhibit problematic behaviour towards vulnerable people (I'm intentionally not using the minor tag here) in furry groups. Most large-ish discords at least have one creep the admin refuses to ban for some reason. This is something I haven't experienced in other hobby groups this much, and it's problematic.


Exactly what I was saying. I myself was a victim years ago as a teenager. To this day the person who groomed me is still active in the community, no repercussions. 

This is a major issue and it’s not talked about enough.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 9, 2022)

absolutely. for years now.


----------



## wolflover44 (Mar 9, 2022)

I enjoy the fandom but felt I need to get back into it been drifting off


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 9, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I do agree with most of your posting,


Well, I'm not soliciting approval from you or anyone else concerning my thoughts on this issue with the guy above....... you're certainly entitled to chime in with your own opinions though on the topic with him further if you wish.


ConorHyena said:


> But coming from a different direction (Most of the time it's easier for a pedophile or child molester to assault a child he already knows and has a bond of trust with, than to actually groom someone online)


Okay, if you say so.....(shrug). So, what is your point with regards to my posting then? I'm not going armchair psychologize here and try to get into the minds of those that do wrong, and say that one type of predatory behavior is easier to do than the other.
--------------------------
Anyway.... my point was is that someriems we have a tendency to focus too much on these things as a community, instead of just enjoying things for what they are sometimes.


ConorHyena said:


> Most large-ish discords at least have one creep the admin refuses to ban for some reason. This is something I haven't experienced in other hobby groups this much, and it's problematic.


Well...... I can't speak to that; as I don't use discord. 

But in any case, if one "creep" as you call it is (what you believe to be) a "problem" in the community, then - you're certainly entitled to your opinions there also...... but, said "creep" however has every right to tell you to go fuck yourself, and in turn - block, and report users such as yourself that have such a negative, quasi-hostile opinion towards them....... given the fact that - if said "creep" hasn't tangibly violated any community rules, then..... he/she has every right to participate like everyone else.... *regardless* of your (potentially) half-assed and misguided opinions of them personally.

That said - as I said above, I agree with you that predatory issues are a problem......


Connor J. Coyote said:


> ....... these sorts of cases of victimizations too much; which I (personally) never make excuses for -


so..... there's that.
---------------------------
[EDIT]:


Smityyyy said:


> Exactly what I was saying. I myself was a victim years ago as a teenager.


As deplorable as that was - some of us may say also that, sometimes: it's a good idea eventually, to stop being a victim all the time and take you situation and utilize it as a catalyst for personal strength, growth, and development..... and in turn, "turn the tables" on your oppressor.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 10, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> But in any case, if one "creep" as you call it is (what you believe to be) a "problem" in the community, then - you're certainly entitled to your opinions there also...... but, said "creep" however has every right to tell you to go fuck yourself, and in turn - block, and report users such as yourself that have such a negative, quasi-hostile opinion towards them....... given the fact that - if said "creep" hasn't tangibly violated any community rules, then..... he/she has every right to participate like everyone else.... *regardless* of your (potentially) half-assed and misguided opinions of them personally.



Every day I dislike you a little more.


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 10, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> ---------------------------
> [EDIT]:
> 
> As deplorable as that was - some of us may say also that, sometimes: it's a good idea eventually, to stop being a victim all the time and take you situation and utilize it as a catalyst for personal strength, growth, and development..... and in turn, "turn the tables" on your oppressor.


I do not appreciate you speaking to me as if I do not understand how to “move on” or as if I am acting like a victim. I _am _a victim and putting on a big ol’ smile and pretending nothing happened is some of the most emotionally immature advice that someone could offer. I have grown into a perfectly capable adult who does not lament on my past; however, I am _absolutely _entitled to acknowledge that I and others have been severely preyed upon by people in this fandom and that we, as a group, need to put our foot down.

I will not “be quiet” about the amount of downright disturbing and creepy behavior in this fandom. And frankly, part of the issue is when people like you ask people like me to just “shut up and stop talking about it” because that is the _exact _mentality which allows predators to continue to take cover here.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 10, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> As deplorable as that was - some of us may say also that, sometimes: it's a good idea eventually, to stop being a victim all the time and take you situation and utilize it as a catalyst for personal strength, growth, and development..... and in turn, "turn the tables" on your oppressor.


There are actual mental conditions out there that make this impossible or extremely difficult without outside help - It's pretty callous to tell someone who is exposing themselves (to a degree) by talking about an experience that is uncomfortable to them just to "suck it up and deal with it" (in as many words)

Perhaps Smityyy is doing just what you said - using his experience as a catalyst to gain the strenght to raise awareness for this issue and try to prevent this from happening to someone else.


----------



## Draks (Mar 10, 2022)

Sometimes, but then again I think any commitment to a fandom comes with it's highs and lows, same as with life really. Would I change some parts if I could? Probably, yes. But really on the whole I wouldn't say I ever felt like I wanted to have nothing to do with it again ever.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Every day I dislike you a little more.


@Chomby Well, if that's the case.... then, (as I told another user on here a few weeks ago) you, or anyone else - are certainly free to hit that _"magical little button thingy"_ ☺ (that appears at the bottom of my little avatar box when you hover your cursor over my picture) and then, just be done with it if you wish.

Live long............... and prosper. ☺





---------------------------------------------


Smityyyy said:


> I do not appreciate you speaking to me as if I do not understand how to “move on” or as if I am acting like a victim.


@Smityyyy Okay..... I read yours...... here's mine, with all due respect.






Smityyyy said:


> I _am _a victim and putting on a big ol’ smile and pretending nothing happened is some of the most emotionally immature advice that someone could offer. I have grown into a perfectly capable adult who does not lament on my past; however, I am _absolutely _entitled to acknowledge that I and others have been severely preyed upon by people in this fandom and that we, as a group, need to put our foot down.
> 
> I will not “be quiet” about the amount of downright disturbing and creepy behavior in this fandom. And frankly, part of the issue is when people like you ask people like me to just “shut up and stop talking about it” because that is the _exact _mentality which allows predators to continue to take cover here.


Well, you solicited feedback on a public thread, and I gave it to you. 

But in all honesty - this is the consensus that many people I know of hold..... in that - whilst many of us do sympathize and try to counsel, comfort, and reassure victims - many of us did not come here to police and monitor our own community all the time.... and in turn - become armchair advocates for social change that many victims often times insist on that all of us do.

In many people's minds and experiences - such a heavy handed "take-no-prisoners" approach towards everyone is unnecessary for the small minority of victimization cases that exist. Many people (including myself) agree that none of us should pass any judgements though in regards to the experiences and situations that victims encounter.

But on the flip side of that though..... sooner or later, it does become "a bit much" for some of us, when we _constantly_ have to hear and be reminded of (sometimes on a daily basis) - the plights of victims and their stories and the various "evils" that some within this fandom engage in..... when we're supposed to be enjoying the elements of the fandom that brings many of us here.

That said, speaking up for yourself is in a way, a form of "taking back" one's power (like I mentioned above)..... and in many ways, I commend you for that.

But there are, in all honesty - many fandom members that *do* get tired of hearing all of these victimization stories all the time, and all of these allegations that the fandom is rife with "predators" and "degenerates"..... and in turn, as a result of this constant barrage of hand-wringing and advocacy, many others often times develop a form of "victim fatigue" I think.... where they often times say to themselves and others (whenever a new story or movement comes up that) - "well, here we go again".

And so...... whilst the fandom should be supportive of those that were victimized, (I agree with you there also)..... many of us also will say that we aren't here to be contantly reminded of these problems, and in away - sort of chastized - for the amount of alleged "unsavory characters and unethical business" that occurs amongst some members.... which, the majority of us do not condone or support either..... and of whom, (as I said above) are the overwhelming minority in this community.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 12, 2022)

At this point I'd say we'll all collectively block the other Connor and pretend he doesn't exist. 

Regardless of the bullshit he wrote - I just want to say that everyone who has experienced some sort of abuse/violence/whatever/trauma - your experiences are valid, and generally, aside from some individuals, I've found that the fandom tends to be willing to listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 12, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Chomby Well, if that's the case.... then, (as I told another user on here a few weeks ago) you, or anyone else - are certainly free to hit that _"magical little button thingy"_ ☺ (that appears at the bottom of my little avatar box when you hover your cursor over my picture) and then, just be done with it if you wish.
> 
> Live long............... and prosper. ☺
> 
> ...



Will do, you utter piece of garbage.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 12, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> At this point I'd say we'll all collectively block the other Connor and pretend he doesn't exist.
> 
> Regardless of the bullshit he wrote - I just want to say that everyone who has experienced some sort of abuse/violence/whatever/trauma - your experiences are valid, and generally, aside from some individuals, I've found that the fandom tends to be willing to listen to what you have to say.


I think the guy thrives on attention, so the less we give him, the better.


----------



## Outré (Mar 12, 2022)

Naw. I think if your looking for the negative aspects of the fandom then they are pretty easy to find. But they are also just as easy to avoid… it’s up to you.


----------



## Raever (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm late to this party (*I think the thread was locked) but I'd just like to back up @ConorHyena's statement; people who experienced any type of trauma and are still dealing with the repercussions of that trauma are *VALID* and do not need ANY excuse to deal with it however they can. This includes but is not limited to talking about it with friends, with a therapist, with themselves via journaling, creating artwork for it to deal with it, and so on. The fandom accepts ALL of you --- please don't let the degenerate (the universally blocked Conor, lol) who can't even handle being _tagged _in a post without blowing up to tell you how to feel/what to do. 

While I do think it's important to find inner strength, that does not equate to completely ignoring your trauma and avoiding healing for the sake of a community/group. What happened to you --- whatever it was, --- demands to be seen and understood for what it was in order to heal. This is also coming from a so-called "victim"...but we are not victims. We're survivors, and no one is capable of carrying everything all on their own. So if you need a safe space to rest before continuing that journey, it's okay. Resting and talking and creating and sharing is still healing. You don't always need to feel as if you're moving forward to be progressing, progression can be as small as being comfortable standing around in the dark and going, _"...this is okay. I'm okay." _

And I hope that one day, whoever you are and whatever you are/were going through, you get to a point where things feel "okay".
Not perfect, but okay enough to just be at peace --- for at least a little bit. It's such a gift and I'm genuinely eager for it to happen for you.


Ugh, I'm sorry for rambling. But you guys get the point.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2022)

Hmm...... well, a few people on here can "gang up on me" all they want, and take pot shots at me personally, and hey - that's fine. (I shrug it off at the end of the day anyway, as it usually doesn't amount to much).

In any case..... I'm trying to focus on the topic here, and the convo at hand, and not on personal agendas. 

And so..... (before I leave this thread), I'll reiterate my points on here again, to be clear..... make no mistake - I just said the experiences (of victims) are valid and should be taken into consideration; here:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> And so...... whilst the fandom should be supportive of those that were victimized, (I agree with you there also).....


but.... my larger point on this topic is that - there are people out there that do want to be supportive, certainly..... but also - aren't here to police and monitor our own community all the time, either. We're fandom members..... not armchair therapists that are here to constantly hold everyone's hand all the time, and reassure them that everything will be alright.

We *can* do that on occasion (in regards to support).... don't get me wrong. But, when we're constantly dealing with it on a daily basis, sooner or later - it gets to be a bit much for some of us.... and some of us at that point - start to tune out some of these concerns and complaints, (as it's usually the same areas and the same concerns repeated), several times.

And so, as I said:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> many of us also will say that we aren't here to be contantly reminded of these problems, and in away - sort of chastized - for the amount of alleged "unsavory characters and unethical business" that occurs amongst some members.... which, the majority of us do not condone or support either.....


►That's an honest answer..... (and an honest analysis of the topic at hand), like it or not..... so, you can take it or leave it.

The bottom line is: for many of us - we're fandom members here to enjoy the fandom and the elements that brought us here ☺...... not mini-policemen out there to constantly patrol this community and dance to the whim of everyone's wants in regards to wholely puritanical content within the fandom exclusively.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 16, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The bottom line is: for many of us - we're fandom members here to enjoy the fandom and the elements that brought us here ☺...... not mini-policemen out there to constantly patrol this community and dance to the whim of everyone's wants in regards to wholely puritanical content within the fandom exclusively.


Well, I thought about it.... and, after a few off-line discussions, I think I'll follow up on these points (above) come to think of it, if I may.... and I'll say a few more things that I've thought about - since I've posted on here last.

It's important to remember also - that, whilst I and others understand the plights of victims and can comprehend and sympathize with their concerns - I don't think - for *all of us* in the larger community that we should hastily _"throw the baby out with the bath water"_ as they say.... and implement "blanket policies" that may affect us all..... based on - as I stated above - the few minority of documented cases that exist.

When it comes to so-called "predatory" behaviors - a few bad apples in the bunch doesn't (in my mind) equate to a mass amount of pedophilia and zoophilia going on; and a conspiracy by some to cover it up and keep it going.... as some victims (and their supporters) may often times rail about, complain about, and even advocate for at the communal level - for social and policy changes based on their experiences.

No one should discount any of these victimization experiences (as I said above).... and, no one should make excuses (including me) for any of the illegal behaviors described above...... but - we should not in turn, institute knee-jerk "blanket policies" (at the communal level, that may affect us all) based on fear alone - instead of any sound, credible evidence - that an actual imminent threat exists.

Victims should be supported, certainly....... but - artistic and personal freedoms should be supported also.... which may inadvertently find themselves curtailed, if victims and their advocates fully get everything they want at the policy level.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

Hmm....more so 50/50, but I suppose my opinion is biased, slightly.

See, my take on the fandom has been quite the lengthy one, something I've gone back and forth with myself for quite some time now. I could never draw one actual opinion about it, since I've had so many mixed experiences, that I couldn't really speak on it, to be frank. Over time though, I learned that the things I went through, and the situations created have been partially on my fault, and those I've been around. Now, I'm not blaming *everyone* I've encountered in my past stuff, but I do take majority blame for the costly endeavors of my actions. Such things have made me lose certain people, friendships, and other close ties to good pals of mine.

A little explanation on that now then, so it won't be so vague.

See, when I first joined, I was around...hmm..thirteen or so. That was bound to have led to some issues, like odd adult figures with plausible goals, or outwardly NSFW things that I probably shouldn't have seen then. As I grew through, I made choices, decisions, and other things that could vastly impact someone as a whole, and those experiences have shaped who I am today in all honesty. I wasn't officially part of the fandom till I was around fifteen, and that's when I had my first encounters with those of a polluted mindset. Granted, not the best first impressions, so I soldiered on, seeing what else could be of this community.

To be frank, I think I accidentally explored the bad parts by accident. Where all the denizens lurked, the degenerates and lackluster individuals crept about, those are the areas I stumbled upon. Now, I did eventually learn these were the wrong places to go, so I moved forward from it, only to have come across the Forums around sixteen or so. I used to be formerly known round here as The Sheriff of the Forums, but as luck would have it, a teen with burdens shouldn't really have found a place like this. 

And then, the bad train started up.

Granted, these were of my own choices, albeit emotionally charged ones, the most dangerous around. In turn though, I've had experiences here that reshaped my opinion about the fandom, which made me realize that there were indeed some nice folk about the site. I met people who really became close friends to me, and others whom I really enjoyed being around. Though, due to my own personal issues at the time, it led to a somewhat corrupted take on the whole thing, so a fifty fifty experience, so to speak.

After leaving at seventeen years of age, here I am, a year later, 18 and matured to the extent to realize that the things I went through, some were of my own volition. Only after the years did I realize that I caused some of those situations that rifted me from my former allies, which led to my double-sided view of the fandom, along with the past experiences.

Overall, in recent terms, I'd say no, I don't really regret joining this fandom. Sure, you'll encounter less that admirable people, but as many bad you'll encounter is as many good as you'll see, so I'm not bothered by it. I hold this community to high regards, since my best memories had happened in the fandom, and some parts of it made me feel so loved, that I couldn't dare to leave. I treasure this place to the fullest, and while the things I've experienced heretofore may have been deemed as horrid or unpleasant, I've grown to finally understand that it was all a mix. Besides, thanks to the fandom, I found a person to call my partner, so I really have the fandom to thank for that. Had it not been for such a community, and I'd still be as misguided as I was when I was fifteen or so. Wonderful things have happened, along with the bad, but I learned to accept my demons and put them to rest, so I can accept the bad and good of the community, because that's simply what is to come when such a large-scale community mashes together.

The experience is what you make of it, and how you approach it. To use your better sense of judgement, or the clueless aspect of your own hash nature, that is the truth of it all. The take on the fandom largely depends on who you encounter, and how you treat most situations. Rational thought is the key to overcoming your dilemmas, and not letting your emotions fuel your decisions ultimately shall conduct your ballad of victory, or orchestrate the requiem of your downfall. The power is in your hands.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> -snip-


@Mono The Nickit Well, sherriff..... as lengthy and as articulate☺ as that posting above was..... I hope don't want to throw me in jail, when I say that I think you're missing my larger points which I'm trying to make on here; (assuming that you're responding to me).

With all due respect - the "main gist" of what I'm writing above concerned a few emails that I got, after this thread was hashed out last week..... when a couple of users, (perhaps even some that you're close to) - accused me of being insensitive and callous towards the plights of victims.

I'm not insensitive to those experiences, and I wanted to re-articulate that here again, based on the emails...... okay?

*But*, that said...... another thought came to my mind after these discussions, that I wanted to make also...... in that:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> knee-jerk "blanket policies" (at the communal level, that may affect us all) based on fear alone - instead of any sound, credible evidence - that an actual imminent threat exists.


..... may pose a danger to the larger concerns and rights that we all have, in regards to artistic and personal liberty:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> Victims should be supported, certainly....... but - artistic and personal freedoms should be supported also.... which may inadvertently find themselves curtailed, if victims and their advocates fully get everything they want at the policy level.


and so...... that's the additional point I wanted to make....... get it?

That said, (as I said above) victims should be supported..... but, I wanted do two things yesterday:

1) answer *both* friends (and critics alike) about the allegations that I was being insensitive
- and-
2) bring the larger point about the dangers of curtailing artistic and personal freedoms to this discussion.... based on the fears and the experiences of victims, which - are the minority in this overall larger community.
------------------------
So (assuing that you're answering me) - I'm answering you back above for my reasons re-visiting this thread again.

As protecting artistic and personal freedoms is paramount (above all else) *regardless* of whatever victim's plights may be.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 17, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Mono The Nickit Well, sherriff..... as lengthy and as articulate☺ as that posting above was..... I hope don't want to throw me in jail, when I say that I think you're missing my larger points which I'm trying to make on here; (assuming that you're responding to me).
> 
> With all due respect - the "main gist" of what I'm writing above concerned a few emails that I got, after this thread was hashed out last week..... when a couple of users, (perhaps even some that you're close to) - accused me of being insensitive and callous towards the plights of victims.
> 
> ...


Dude they weren't responding to you. You just keep making yourself look worse.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Dude they weren't responding to you. You just keep making yourself look worse.


Well, I don't really know that ..... (as I said *assuming*).... but it's on here for the record in any case.
------------
@Chomby BTW: I thought you blocked me. So..... what are you doing talking to me right now?


Chomby said:


> Will do


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 17, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, I don't really know that ..... (as I said *assuming*).... but it's on here for the record in any case.
> ------------
> Btw: I thought you blocked me, so... what are you doing talking to me right now?


I did. I guess morbid curiousity gets the best of me and I want to see the additional idiotic behavior you showcase.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I did. I guess morbid curiousity gets the best of be


Well, I'm a little puzzled then.... as to what that status is at this time, if that's the case. 
You can go to this posting here (below) - for step-by-step instructions on how to block someone (if helpful):


Connor J. Coyote said:


> People need to learn how to use the block feature on here. It's very simple: you hit the "ignore" button whenever hovering your cursor over another user's avatar sweeties, whenever you wish to block a user..... only then will the feature kick in on a particular user, and then they'll be aware of it.
> 
> There ya go ☺.


So.... you need to hit the "ignore" button that pops up (under my avatar) when you hover your cursor over it - in order to complete that task, if desired. Thank you.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 17, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Mono The Nickit Well, sherriff..... as lengthy and as articulate☺ as that posting above was..... I hope don't want to throw me in jail, when I say that I think you're missing my larger points which I'm trying to make on here; (assuming that you're responding to me).
> 
> With all due respect - the "main gist" of what I'm writing above concerned a few emails that I got, after this thread was hashed out last week..... when a couple of users, (perhaps even some that you're close to) - accused me of being insensitive and callous towards the plights of victims.
> 
> ...


Oh, it's okay buddy! Don't worry, I was just throwing in my own thoughts here. I've no knowledge of any previous debacles that may have taken place heretofore to my arrival, so this wasn't in response to you in any matter. Simply throwing my own experiences with the community in there.

Thanks for making sure though, instead of jumping to hasty conclusion!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 17, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> The community is
> 
> Proof: This entire last page.



Please don't judge us all by them, they speak for themselves! _<backs up slowly>_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Oh, it's okay buddy! Don't worry, I was just throwing in my own thoughts here. I've no knowledge of any previous debacles that may have taken place heretofore to my arrival, so this wasn't in response to you in any matter. Simply throwing my own experiences with the community in there.


Okay... if you say so. 

Can I be honest with you about something ☺? The minute I saw your account for the first time yesterday, (and the fact that it's only two weeks old and you in turn, dove head first into a conflicting and slightly contentious thread...... I *instantly thought* --- an ALT of someone. 

In any case, whether that's true or not..... a little birdy told me recently to "say thanks" to you today for the depth and caliber of your comments...... I hope your colleague @Chomby has taken a chill pill by now..... (or, hit the big button and moved one).

(I always say) - that one of the great gifts in the Universe is that we can all enjoy amongst ourselves in both the human (and yes, Furry) species - is to appreciate the fact that we all live on a diverse, multi-disciplinary planet. And with such diversity - can often times come from that - diverse viewpoints, differing (and at times conflicting) visions for what's best, and (most importantly) the abilty of us all to respect not only this diversity and the conflicting opinions within it, but *also* the ability to learn to respect the various personal spaces of each that is required to accommodate us all - on the very tiny planet (and micro communities) that we all call home.

Such respect requires it to be a mutual thing however...... and not a one-way street if it's going to work for us all.


Mono The Nickit said:


> Thanks for making sure though, instead of jumping to hasty conclusion!


Well, I never jump to conclusions about anything..... without knowing all the facts first if I can.,.... which is not only a good Forum skill, but also.... a good life skill as well. Which is why, in spite of my personal misgivings (on a personal level) concerning your user status...... (I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt), and replying to you on this thread. ☺
---------------------------------------


Mambi said:


> Please don't judge us all by them, they speak for themselves! _<backs up slowly>_


Well, that's interesting you mention that...... as I *always* speak for myself.... (I'm never an echo chamber) - unlike (dare I say) - some other people on this thread and on this larger Forum at times☺...... and, whilst I'm sure some of us appreciate the comments..... please note that you, the guy above you, or - anyone else for that matter....... are free to go elsewhere if the commentary on this thread is a turn-off.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 18, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay... if you say so.
> 
> Can I be honest with you about something ☺? The minute I saw your account for the first time yesterday, (and the fact that it's only two weeks old and you in turn, dove head first into a conflicting and slightly contentious thread...... I *instantly thought* --- an ALT of someone.
> 
> ...


Well, to clear a bit of things up, I wouldn't exactly use the word "alt", per se. It was just a return to the forums, because I had been here previously, though the terms weren't as pleasant as they are now. I was a bit younger then, not exactly in my right frame of mind, so I went and departed from the Forums to clear my head, then eventually make my way back. So in a way, I'd somewhat consider it an alt, though more on the passive retrospect. 

And I agree with that notion! Though fret not, your suspicions may seem justified to an extent, I just wanted to at least provide some inkling of clarity upon the whole thing. I understand where you are coming from, and why, so don't worry too much about it. Just bear in mind that this is a passive return with no ill intentions, since I'm on a better foot now.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Well, to clear a bit of things up, I wouldn't exactly use the word "alt", per se. It was just a return to the forums, because I had been here previously, though the terms weren't as pleasant as they are now. I was a bit younger then, not exactly in my right frame of mind, so I went and departed from the Forums to clear my head, then eventually make my way back. So in a way, I'd somewhat consider it an alt, though more on the passive retrospect.


Well sheriff.... (in spite of your semi-patronizing tone, on this thread so far): I gotta say something to that..... in that - whenever a user (or former user) feels that he/she needs to use a so-called _"alt account"_, the first thing I gotta wonder is..... what is it - that he/she feels they need to hide? In order to feel that they need to create another account on here..... and this posting below, kind of speaks to my philosophy on that:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm not really sure why some people feel the need to use so-called "alt accounts" on social media, like here.
> 
> Honestly..... I've had the same _single_ account - on this website in particular, going on nine years...... and, it's been that one account, only.
> 
> ...


And so........ (personally) I get a little confused, when ever someone uses an alt, because at that point, I don't really know who it is I'm really talking to..... which is not only confusing, but frankly..... unsettling, when someone misrepresents themselves to me, and in essence...... isn't honest about who they are.

Which, I suppose it could be argued is kind of the reason one uses an alt to begin with.... right?
(As discussed below):


Connor J. Coyote said:


> ►_ I always say, that_: if someone has the _personal tenacity_ to stand by one's own belief systems, and one's own arguments - then.... one shouldn't need an alt account, to being with..... eh?
> 
> ► And so, when one uses an alt account..... (first and foremost): I consider that a straight-up _lie_.... as, you're mis-representing to me and others, who you really are..... and - it also tells me that: you may not actually stand by and believe, most of the arguments that you may make..... simply because a particular user is using a so-called "throw away" account, as some sort of cover, (for themselves).
> 
> So please..... do us all a favor - and use your real user name, for goodness sakes



It could be plain dishonesty, cowardice, or even (dare I say) just a funny joke, (which is a waste of everyone's time). And so, if any of that's the case with you - can you tell me why I should take anything you say on here seriously?

Perhaps you don't take anything I say on here seriously either.... and (given your responses to me on this thread so far, I'm kind of sensing that from you); especially (dare I say) the semi-gobbledygook you wrote above. ☺

And - if you're not taking my arguments seriously, that's fine..... but I'll tell you something about myself, in that - I always give people the benefit of the doubt on here, and I'll always take everything people say to me on here, at face value....... even though many others often times, don't give me the same courtesy. But..... that's just the kind of user I am. 

Which frankly, I think..... makes me a bit of a better user than they are.


Mono The Nickit said:


> I understand where you are coming from, and why, so don't worry too much about it. Just bear in mind that this is a passive return with no ill intentions, since I'm on a better foot now.


Well...... I don't worry about anything on here on this Forum, as (these little boxes of text we all create on here) is nothing to fear, fret over, or be bothered over...... (and given my time on here over the years, I kind of learned this lesson first hand - sometimes the hard way).

But........ that said, I also don't hesitate to call things out on here, when I feel I need to for myself.... such as I'm doing here with you, right now. I don't say what I say on here for popularity either..... I call it out as I see it, like I did with @Smityyyy in regards to his victimization.

That's the kind of user I am... and people can take it or leave it.
-------------------------------
[EDIT]: To return to this thread's theme though: I hope people understand, that the status of someone being a "victim" doesn't give them Carte Blanch to "call the shots" for everyone in the larger community as far as content and activities go..... and *I hope* people take away from this discussion at least that much.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well sheriff.... (in spite of your semi-patronizing tone, on this thread so far): I gotta say something to that..... in that - whenever a user (or former user) feels that he/she needs to use a so-called _"alt account"_, the first thing I gotta wonder is..... what is it - that he/she feels they need to hide? In order to feel that they need to create another account on here..... and this posting below, kind of speaks to my philosophy on that:
> 
> And so........ (personally) I get a little confused, when ever someone uses an alt, because at that point, I don't really know who it is I'm really talking to..... which is not only confusing, but frankly..... unsettling, when someone misrepresents themselves to me, and in essence...... isn't honest about who they are.
> 
> ...


Well, if you want to venture down that path, I can openly state that I have nothing to hide. There's no honor among running from your past, and I can tell you exactly what has happened before that led to such a leave from me. See, the period where I had left a few years back was simply what I would call being "young and dumb", and I'm sure we've all made mistakes in our past-time of a youth. Though of course, I accept the blame fully for my actions heretofore, and that's why I had left the forums before. Made some decisions I wasn't exactly proud of, so I merely left on the benefit to others, since this gave a chance for people to recover, and to get myself to a better place.

I really apologize if I come off as condescending, in a way. I truly don't mean any sort of bad feelings, in all honesty. I take what everyone says to heart, and if there's an issue, I won't stop till we reach peaceful resolution. I'm taking what you are saying seriously, as I do with others. Your word is something that I listen to, and I won't play it off, or stray away from it whatsoever. 

See, this alternate account was simply because I had deleted my former, and I'm simply trying to get off on a better foot than I was all those years ago. In short, I'm only washing away the stains of the past the embrace a better tomorrow. Nothing of the sorts would trail to any sort of malicious conduct, for that is not my intention. I'm just trying to rekindle with folks I had known previously, especially since my last appearance on the forums wasn't exactly the best with a certain few close friends of mine. As much as I would love the clear the riffraff with them, I'm unable to locate them at this time, though that's my goals, the ultimate endgame. To patch up the wrongdoings, and clear up any drama my younger self may have left. That alone is my goal, and why I had returned from my hiatus of self recovery. 

If there is anything I may have missed, please, don't hesitate to mention! I seek to have a clear line of understanding between one another, and I want to ensure that you understand my current ideologies and the perspective of which such an account exists on.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Mono The Nickit Well, someone emailed me and told me of your prompt reply just now earlier..... many thanks love ☺. (I must say.... you're rhetorical analysis is a good as mine)..... yo - isn't spirited debate just great?
> 
> Like a parrot on one's back, active threads are just the gift that keep on giving......... I'll tell ya. ☺
> We gotta watch out for those anxious peckers though, as one need not be traumatized too much, right?
> ...


Well that's certainly dandy! Thanks for that pal, I'm glad whoever it was showed you my whole case and purpose!  (And I thank you for that, you are quite the sharp individual when it comes to approaching something in a professional manner!)  And yes they are!

And they sure are, that's guaranteed! And yes, always have to be ready for those who may try that!

A welcome back is ideal, so thanks for that! Just took me some time to get cleared up, so now that I'm back, I'm going to make sure all whom I befriended before, I encounter again, just to make sure the prior engagements are absolved!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Dandy indeed........ you're welcome also..... and, feel free to send me PM if you wanna slice and dice the topic further.


Very well! I'm not doing anything at the moment, so I'll gladly talk to ya then!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Dandy indeed........ you're welcome also..... and, feel free to send me PM if you wanna slice and dice the topic further.


Of course though, you might have to send it, since you don't appear to have the option to start a conversation with.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 23, 2022)

@Mono The Nickit Actually.... I thought about it...... and, (come to think of it)..... if you disagree with any (or all) of my earlier points on this thread in any particular way, then - it's probably better to post it all on here.... where, others that were following the discussions here (earlier) can still follow on here again also, (if they wish)..... and so - I'm just throwing this follow-up reply out there, in case you have any other points you'd like to add on the topic...... or (probably in my case) - refute.

If you decide to do so, (or others perhaps).... then, I'll be glad to re-examine your points and, (if applicable) add my two cents also..... if the discussion here picks up again and I have anything else to add myself.... if not, best wishes..... thanks.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 23, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Mono The Nickit Actually.... I thought about it...... and, (come to think of it)..... if you disagree with any (or all) of my earlier points on this thread in any particular way, then - it's probably better to post it all on here.... where, others that were following the discussions here (earlier) can still follow on here again also, (if they wish)..... and so - I'm just throwing this follow-up reply out there, in case you have any other points you'd like to add on the topic...... or (probably in my case) - refute.
> 
> If you decide to do so, (or others perhaps).... then, I'll be glad to re-examine your points and, (if applicable) add my two cents also..... if the discussion here picks up again and I have anything else to add myself.... if not, best wishes..... thanks.


Fret not, I'm not the one to nitpick and go back to your previously mentioned posts. It's just not in my to re-examine earlier statements like that. Besides, I have no quarrel with anything that was brought up in the past, seeing as it's just that, opinions or what one strongly believes in. Therefore, I won't be going back and picking anything mentioned heretofore.

I hope that's acceptable with you! Best of luck with whatever future endeavors you may embark on though fellow! Whatever dilemmas of past have been hashed out, so there's ill reason for me to uproot another debacle to tackle headfirst.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 23, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Fret not, I'm not the one to nitpick and go back to your previously mentioned posts. It's just not in my to re-examine earlier statements like that. Besides, I have no quarrel with anything that was brought up in the past, seeing as it's just that, opinions or what one strongly believes in. Therefore, I won't be going back and picking anything mentioned heretofore.
> 
> I hope that's acceptable with you! Best of luck with whatever future endeavors you may embark on though fellow! Whatever dilemmas of past have been hashed out, so there's ill reason for me to uproot another debacle to tackle headfirst.


Whatever dude.... I'm just trying to be square with you and give you an honest answer (from my vantage point)....... if I'm wasting my time in that endeavor, then I won't bother any further. But... my points on this thread is what my main focus is on.... and not on individual users...... and so, my posting above was trying to get the thread back into that discussion...... (shrug). In any case...... it looks like it's petered out at this point.... so, have a great week.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 23, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Mono The Nickit Actually.... I thought about it...... and, (come to think of it)..... if you disagree with any (or all) of my earlier points on this thread in any particular way, then - it's probably better to post it all on here.... where, others that were following the discussions here (earlier) can still follow on here again also, (if they wish)..... and so - I'm just throwing this follow-up reply out there, in case you have any other points you'd like to add on the topic...... or (probably in my case) - refute.
> 
> If you decide to do so, (or others perhaps).... then, I'll be glad to re-examine your points and, (if applicable) add my two cents also..... if the discussion here picks up again and I have anything else to add myself.... if not, best wishes..... thanks.


Fret not, I'm not the one to nitpick and go back to your previously mentioned posts. It's just not in my to re-examine earlier statements like that. Besides, I have no quarrel with anything that was brought up in the past, seeing as it's just that, opinions or what one strongly believes in. Therefore, I won't be going back and picking anything mentioned heretofore.

I hope that's acceptable with you! Best of luck with whatever future endeavors you may embark on though fellow! Whatever dilemmas of past have been hashed out, so there's ill reason for me to uproot another debacle to tackle headfirst.


Connor J. Coyote said:


> Whatever dude.... I'm just trying to be square with you and give you an honest answer (from my vantage point)....... if I'm wasting my time in that endeavor, then I won't bother any further. But... my points on this thread is what my main focus is on.... and not on individual users...... and so, my posting above was trying to get the thread back into that discussion...... (shrug). In any case...... it looks like it's petered out at this point.... so, have a great week.


Same to you fellow! Don't worry, there's no ill feeling harbored, and I understand you are trying to get the thread back into its normal pace, so I'll let it eventually carry itself back on out again.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 25, 2022)

If there's anything I've learned, there's weirdos and buttholes everywhere you go. For example, you don't really think fat is a fetish that exists soley in the furry fandom, do you? Go to Weight Gaming, then. The website has people showing off their fat/weight gaining games, and the vast majority of those games star HUMAN characters. There's only a handful of actual furry games there. Same with other kinks: non-furries enjoy them too.

As for buttholes, in my experience, somewhere between 80% to 95% of people I've met have been one. Furries can be bad, too, but tend to be buttholes less often. And, no, I don't hang soley around furries. Heck, one of the reasons I even became a furry was BECAUSE of buttholes outside the fandom and their constant slander and prejudice. I can safely say: no, I do not regret it.


----------



## tamara590 (Mar 26, 2022)

Kinda, I noticed furries arent always as nice as they seem, And i still havent made any friends after all these years in the fandom, And no one appreciates my art, I just get ignored by everyone, The only thing i do like is there's not alot of judgement, As to what fetishes someone likes, Or what characters they like, Or what sexuality/gender someone is/identifies as, In some cases [fetishes/kinks} furries are too accepting tho Which can be a bad or good thing, Depends on how one looks at it, I mean sc#t is just wrong, And as a bigger person i dont appreciate the fat fetish either {Only if its purely sexualizing the 'fat' aspect of a character/person ofc, Nothing wrong with a preference} But still, Live and let live, Even if you dont agree/approve of something, But stay within the law


----------

